# Bonavista 17" Wheels width?



## tapsb (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone here know the width or the XTrail Bonavista 17" rim...? 

I'm considering buying some aftermarkets to mount on the stock tires and turning the stock wheels into the winterbeaters...

Any suggestions on wheels would also be welcome! (X-trail is black btw)...

Thanks!


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

hi,

The original sizes are 215/60/R17 or 215/65/R16 ... 

Cheer,

Jonathan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I believe the factory rim width is 6.5". I know the 16" xtrail alloys are that width and the Nissan Murano 18" rims are 7.5"


----------



## tapsb (Oct 27, 2005)

FenderJoe said:


> hi,
> 
> The original sizes are 215/60/R17 or 215/65/R16 ...
> 
> ...


Thanks Jonathan, and yes the tire size is indeed 215/60/R17... I'm looking for the rim width... but I do appreciate the help.



aussietrail said:


> I believe the factory rim width is 6.5". I know the 16" xtrail alloys are that width and the Nissan Murano 18" rims are 7.5"


Thanks Aussietrail... Now the search is on


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

The 17" alloys are also 6.5" in width, offset is in the 40-45mm range. There are many tires out there up to 235 in width that will fit a 6.5" rim. The main concern is the clearance to the shocks. I am considering upping to a 225/65/17 when my summers are done. 

I believe the australian xtrail site has some people that moved to murano rims, but I have never checked the offsets myself.

For winters, I used a set of toyota sienna minivan 15" rims and tires. Fit perfect, offset is correct, and the center bore is within a mm of the nissans


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

tbk said:


> I believe the australian xtrail site has some people that moved to murano rims, but I have never checked the offsets myself.


Yeah, am one of them, the offset of the Murano rims is 40 as well, same as the xtrail and am running 245/45R18 tyres on them with no problems at all.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

The rim is 6.5" for both 16 & 17".

It is possible to mount 235/55 17 preferably or 225/55 17.

In Germany, I have seen many X-Trail equipped that way.

In France only the 235/55 is allowed.


----------

